# 1 Peter 3:18-21



## cih1355 (Feb 27, 2009)

1 Peter 3:18-21 says, "For Christ also died for sins once for all, the just for the unjust, so that He might bring us to God, having been put to death in the flesh, but made alive in the spirit; in which also He went and made proclamation to the spirits now in prison, who once were disobedient, when the patience of God kept waiting in the days of Noah, during the construction of the ark, in which a few, that is, eight persons, were brought safely through the water. Corresponding to that, baptism now saves you--not the removal of dirt from the flesh, but an appeal to God for a good conscience--through the resurrection of Jesus Christ"

When Peter says, "Baptism now saves you...", the phrase, "not the removal of dirt from the flesh, but an appeal to God for a good conscience", explains what that means. Could anyone explain what is meant by the phrase, "not the removal of dirt from the flesh, but an appeal to God for a good conscience"?


----------



## Ivan (Feb 27, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## Michael (Feb 27, 2009)

Perhaps there is more to this question but...

Baptism is a symbol of the greater reality of the washing away of one's sin. The water does not save us by cleansing our flesh. It is representative of the Holy Spirit saving us through the finished work of Christ and making our scarlet sins as white as snow. And of course it is indeed the answer of a good conscience before God, a conscience set apart from that which lies outside his covenant.


----------



## A.J. (Feb 28, 2009)

cih1355 said:


> 1 Peter 3:18-21 says, "For Christ also died for sins once for all, the just for the unjust, so that He might bring us to God, having been put to death in the flesh, but made alive in the spirit; in which also He went and made proclamation to the spirits now in prison, who once were disobedient, when the patience of God kept waiting in the days of Noah, during the construction of the ark, in which a few, that is, eight persons, were brought safely through the water. Corresponding to that, baptism now saves you--not the removal of dirt from the flesh, but an appeal to God for a good conscience--through the resurrection of Jesus Christ"
> 
> When Peter says, "Baptism now saves you...", the phrase, "not the removal of dirt from the flesh, but an appeal to God for a good conscience", explains what that means. Could anyone explain what is meant by the phrase, "not the removal of dirt from the flesh, but an appeal to God for a good conscience"?



Good question. This is a text which many people (of false religions) have misinterpreted to the destruction of their souls. The most recent exegesis of the text I have read is found in J. Ligon Duncan's The Abrahamic Covenant - Covenant Signs and Implications. He discusses the text near the end of this (transcribed) sermon. 

Duncan argues that 1 Peter 3:18-21 simply reiterates the language of Gen. 17 about circumcision. In the text, Peter uses that language and applies it to baptism. It is therefore necessary to know the nature of circumcision as a covenant sign, and the reality of the union between the sign and the thing it signifies (i.e., sacramental union) before one can properly interpret this difficult text which speaks of what baptism does. I highly recommend reading the _entire_ sermon for a more detailed explanation.


----------

